# is there anyone else like me out there ???



## kazzer (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi I have been in La Zenia/Cabo Roig area for 9 months now, my husband works in the oil business and works away from home for 2-3 weeks at a time, which means I am quite lonely when his is away, I have joined a gym and have met some people there but is there anyone else in the same circumstances as myself in the area, I am 51 years old and Scottish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kazzer said:


> Hi I have been in La Zenia/Cabo Roig area for 9 months now, my husband works in the oil business and works away from home for 2-3 weeks at a time, which means I am quite lonely when his is away, I have joined a gym and have met some people there but is there anyone else in the same circumstances as myself in the area, I am 51 years old and Scottish.


:welcome:

there are tons like you in my area, but I'm a fair way away from you

we have very active local facebook groups - maybe there's one local to you?

we also have a very active U3A - is there maybe a group in your area - try the local free English language papers


----------



## kazzer (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks for your reply, I will have a look in the free English newspapers.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

kazzer said:


> I am 51 years old and Scottish.


So is my other-half! Where in Scotland are you from?

We live just a couple of miles down the N332 in Punta Prima. When we arrived here we went to see a couple of bands play, and within a short space of time we made lots of new friends from all walks of life - music is the universal language!

Steve 'n' Wendy


----------



## kazzer (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks for replying, I come from just outside Aberdeen, a town called Inverurie. We have been here since the end of March and still feeling my way around. We bought a car last week, so it means that I can get out and about a bit more on my own. We often pop down to Punta Prima - I love the Jysk shop and often have a 2 euro breakfast upstairs from there, when we want to fur up our arteries ha ha.


----------



## AngelesAngeles (Dec 6, 2013)

kazzer said:


> Hi I have been in La Zenia/Cabo Roig area for 9 months now, my husband works in the oil business and works away from home for 2-3 weeks at a time, which means I am quite lonely when his is away, I have joined a gym and have met some people there but is there anyone else in the same circumstances as myself in the area, I am 51 years old and Scottish.


Hiya,
Am near Huescar a bit away from you,although i do not get lonely just arrived and quite a lot to do around the cave.

Wish you great holidays 
Would have been cool to have a Scottish friend in lovely Spain
:yo:


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Fit like quine?

Not there yet.......hopefully next year, but good luck to you anyway !


----------



## jaynee (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah afraid so, i am just in same situation but live in different area to you &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

kazzer said:


> thanks for replying, I come from just outside Aberdeen, a town called Inverurie. We have been here since the end of March and still feeling my way around. We bought a car last week, so it means that I can get out and about a bit more on my own. We often pop down to Punta Prima - I love the Jysk shop and often have a 2 euro breakfast upstairs from there, when we want to fur up our arteries ha ha.


Hi Kazzer - yes, we know the 2 euro breakfasts far too well - and another Scottish friend of ours works at one of those bar/restaurants - so you can blame your furred up arteries on her! lol

but I'm a Sassenach - though only just - born in Carlisle!

Do you use Facebook? It's so much easier to talk there - if you do then you can find me by searching for [email protected] (though I'm not sure if the moderators will remove this address - I can't remember the rules of this forum)

Do you know a bar call Picasso on the strip (beachside off the N332) in Punta Prima? A few friends of ours perform together as a band on Sunday afternoons there (outdoors, about 3pm). Very laid back rock/folk/country - you would be very welcome to come and say hello, whether on your own or with your other half.

Steve 'n' Wendy


----------



## AngelesAngeles (Dec 6, 2013)

*Could you be loved*

Wonderful song for any day :whoo: 





 :sing:[/url] :bolt::bolt::bolt:


----------



## AngieClem (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi I am moving out in March on my own and would welcome some new contacts with a view to possibly joining in with some hobbies and activities.


----------



## Clauss (Jan 2, 2014)

AngieClem said:


> Hi I am moving out in March on my own and would welcome some new contacts with a view to possibly joining in with some hobbies and activities.


Hi Angie,
you wonder if there is anyone else like you out here - there probably are, but what are you like? ;o)
I am in the process moving permanently to Marbella.
I am working abroad in periods, but am looking to have my base here.

Happy New Year and welcome once you get here!

Kind regards
Claus


----------



## jaynee (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi
I live near Marbella and just moved back a couple of months ago, if any one wants to be in touch then drop me a message...
Happy New Year to you


----------

